
Unprecedented Facebook URLs Dataset Now Available for Academic Research - malshe
https://socialscience.one/blog/unprecedented-facebook-urls-dataset-now-available-research-through-social-science-one
======
probst
On the fiasco of this project and its usage of differential privacy:
[https://medium.com/@francis_49362/dear-differential-
privacy-...](https://medium.com/@francis_49362/dear-differential-privacy-put-
up-or-shut-up-48ff255ec35)

~~~
musicale
> A guarantee of privacy is absolutely meaningless if the data can’t be used
> for the intended research.

Breaking privacy-violating "research" sounds like a desirable outcome,
especially when we're talking about Facebook.

